# Recommendations for Building Request for Marriott Grande Vista?



## larue (Mar 3, 2014)

We are going to Orlando next month and are wondering if anyone has recommendations for requesting a particular building for Marriott Grande Vista.  Thanks for any suggestions anyone has.


----------



## Fasttr (Mar 3, 2014)

This resort has a REALLY big footprint.  Depends what you are looking for.  

HERE is a link to the resort map.  

I was in building 92 last time which was nice....close to its own pool area, but still easy walking distance to check in building for marketplace, etc.  Also had a golf course view from the balcony.


----------



## larue (Mar 3, 2014)

Fasttr said:


> This resort has a REALLY big footprint.  Depends what you are looking for.
> 
> HERE is a link to the resort map.
> 
> I was in building 92 last time which was nice....close to its own pool area, but still easy walking distance to check in building for marketplace, etc.



Going with my wife, 13 year old daughter and my daughter's 13 year old friend.  We will be at Disney or Universal most days but want to be reasonably close to a good pool for days when we may be taking a break.  It sounds like 92 could be a good request.

Thanks!


----------



## Fasttr (Mar 3, 2014)

larue said:


> Going with my wife, 13 year old daughter and my daughter's 13 year old friend.  We will be at Disney or Universal most days but want to be reasonably close to a good pool for days when we may be taking a break.  It sounds like 92 could be a good request.
> 
> Thanks!



79 or 84 might be fun for the girls too....with a pool right there....and they can walk across the bridge to the main pool across the pond.  2 pools in very close proximity for them to explore.


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 3, 2014)

92 is a good suggestion and one of our favorite buildings. Recently renovated too. The only issue is that parking can be an issue if getting back to the resort late from a day at the parks. For some reason we often had to park a long way away from the building.

79 and 84 are also good choices. A little noisier with the Plaza del Sol pool complex and Copa Loca Bar and Grill right below. A quick walk to the main pool via the bridge is great.

You really can't go wrong with any of the buildings at Grande Vista.


----------



## Deej82 (Mar 3, 2014)

Can someone possibly refresh me on which buildings have the fixed 3br units?  I have a res coming up at the end of March but I forget which ones have fixed v lock off... Thanks!


----------



## larue (Mar 3, 2014)

Thanks very much for the helpful suggestions!  Very much appreciated.


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 4, 2014)

Deej82 said:


> Can someone possibly refresh me on which buildings have the fixed 3br units?  I have a res coming up at the end of March but I forget which ones have fixed v lock off... Thanks!



77, 78, 85 and 86 are the buildings with dedicated 2BR and 3BR units.


----------



## Deej82 (Mar 4, 2014)

Thanks much!!


----------



## Big Matt (Mar 4, 2014)

Go with 82, 83, 79, 84, or 85.  Ask for a high floor to reduce some of the noise.  You will have less noise in 83 and 85


----------



## WFP (Mar 4, 2014)

Somewhat of a Tangental Topic.

As we have been reading TUG over the past several years it has proven to be a wealth of information and insight.  We have never specifically asked for room/building recommendations ourselves however, we Just returned from stays at Beach Place Towers and Custom House that left us feeling we were not given the best of rooms.

In Beach Place we were in 1201, a 1-BR unit that faces the Ocean but is also right up against the Ritz effectively blocking the view to the N/NE direction.  We would not recommend this corner of the building.

In Boston at the Custom House, we were in 901.  Just last month we were in 903.  What a difference in perceived if not actual size of those two units.  901 felt cramped and not well designed with a so so view.  903 had a nice entrance foyer and and a good flow to the Bedroom and Bath plus a nice view of the harbor/aquarium.  We assume that many of the above and below xx03 units are the same and that many of the above and below xx01 unitss are the same in this tier of the tower.  Anyway, we would not recommend an xx01 unit but would an xx03 unit.

So, we were wondering if there should be a way to create a property by property listing of the better and worse units with a reason why as some may find the rooms more appealing (Someone used to a tiny apartment or Prison cell may prefer 901 over 903  ).

Just our thoughts on the matter.

/WFP


----------



## JPrisco (Mar 4, 2014)

We just stayed in Building 91 and it was recently refurbished and overlooking a very nice quiet pool and the golf course.  Easy walk to main pool.  Would recommend this Building to anyone.
JP


----------



## Bucky (Mar 5, 2014)

JPrisco said:


> We just stayed in Building 91 and it was recently refurbished and overlooking a very nice quiet pool and the golf course.  Easy walk to main pool.  Would recommend this Building to anyone.
> JP



You were lucky there were no late night revelers in the pool. Two years ago we asked to be moved from the pool area right in front of bldg 97. Even though it's posted as closing at 11pm it seemed like people coming back from the parks wanted to let their kids play at all hours.

To the OP, another benefit of 90 & 92 are that they are right next to the gas grills. As big as this resort is they only have a limited number of bldgs next to gas grills. The others have charcoal grills.


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 5, 2014)

dioxide45 said:


> 92 is a good suggestion and one of our favorite buildings.



Need to correct this. We have never stayed in 92. 97 is one of our favorite buildings


----------



## mdurette (Mar 5, 2014)

I will be heading there shortly also.   I can see some of you noted buildings that were recently renovated.   Anyone have a complete list?

Last time I stayed there I was not happy with the room itself - stains on furniture and a strong smell of mold/mildew near the balcony.


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 5, 2014)

mdurette said:


> I will be heading there shortly also.   I can see some of you noted buildings that were recently renovated.   Anyone have a complete list?
> 
> Last time I stayed there I was not happy with the room itself - stains on furniture and a strong smell of mold/mildew near the balcony.



The entire resort is on a constant refurbishment cycle. There are always buildings going through some refurbishment every year. I know the Clubside Village buildings were renovated just a couple of years ago. The last newsletter I have indicates buildings 88, 89, and 90 went through interior renovations in January 2013.


----------



## NboroGirl (Mar 5, 2014)

We like building 91 best.  It overlooks both the pool and the 6th hole.  We always go in February or March, so we like to have some sun on the balcony (which faces south).

Building 97 is a good location also (pool and golf), but the balconies face north. Probably good in warm, summer months.


----------



## Bucky (Mar 6, 2014)

dioxide45 said:


> The entire resort is on a constant refurbishment cycle. There are always buildings going through some refurbishment every year. I know the Clubside Village buildings were renovated just a couple of years ago. The last newsletter I have indicates buildings 88, 89, and 90 went through interior renovations in January 2013.



92 was renovated in Feb 2013.


----------



## equitax (Mar 6, 2014)

*MGV - Travelling with Kids*

Any suggestion on a good bldg for room assignment? travelling with 2 kids (6+3)

Thanks!


----------



## Fasttr (Mar 6, 2014)

Have you checked out this current ongoing thread?  http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=207380


----------



## JillC (Mar 11, 2014)

*Marriott Grande Vista*

My husband and I are arriving last week March.  We would like to have a lakeside view.  We really don't want to be near the Main Village thinking might be too noisy.  Were thinking West Village, maybe Building 79 or 84. Does anyone know what those buildings are like?  Also, has anyone taken the trolley on Int'l Drive?  Is there lots to do in the area?


----------



## rrazzorr (Mar 11, 2014)

We stayed in building 90, all of those 87-92 are newly renovated and have a nice view of either the pond or golf course, and a bit to the side from all of the commotion. In the vicinity of 90-91-92 you will find a small and quiet pool with less noise.


----------



## mdurette (Mar 14, 2014)

I just E-Traded from a 1BR to a 2BR at Grand Vista.   Unit is TOVI which I believe is a dedicated 2BR.   Which buildings hold the dedicated 2s?


----------



## Big Matt (Mar 14, 2014)

I just got back.

I had one unit in 84 and one in 85.  My 1BR in 84 was in great shape.  The sofa was a little worn, but that's my only complaint.  The unit in 85 was a dedicated two bedroom and was in similar or better condition.  The entire resort was immaculate.  I walked daily around the entire resort for exercise and can say that I'm really proud to be an owner there.  They really take care of it.


----------



## mjkkb2 (Mar 14, 2014)

*1 Bedroom (Pantry vs no pantry)*

we have a cash reservation for 3 nights early April.  I have booked 1 bedroom and saw Marriott.com has two kinds.  The difference in room description is one has a pantry/storage in the kitchen and the other does not.  So the question is; is the 1bdrm unit with pantry only in specific building, or do multiple buildings have those units?  Would not like to put myself in a situation that extra storage would preclude me from being able to have recently renovated unit.


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 14, 2014)

mjkkb2 said:


> we have a cash reservation for 3 nights early April.  I have booked 1 bedroom and saw Marriott.com has two kinds.  The difference in room description is one has a pantry/storage in the kitchen and the other does not.  So the question is; is the 1bdrm unit with pantry only in specific building, or do multiple buildings have those units?  Would not like to put myself in a situation that extra storage would preclude me from being able to have recently renovated unit.



I find this very peculiar. Perhaps the one indicating pantry storage is a dedicated 1BR vs one that is the 1BR master of the 2BR lock off? I know that some 2BR units have a  pantry storage in the kitchen, though I don't think it really matters. They us all the units interchangeably just stick you to the unit size confirmed.


----------



## NboroGirl (Mar 15, 2014)

JillC said:


> My husband and I are arriving last week March.  We would like to have a lakeside view.  We really don't want to be near the Main Village thinking might be too noisy.  Were thinking West Village, maybe Building 79 or 84. Does anyone know what those buildings are like?  Also, has anyone taken the trolley on Int'l Drive?  Is there lots to do in the area?



I would think 79 and 84 are the nosiest buildings on the property, overlooking the large pool and restaurant.  That's often where they have performers or music, too.

I never took the trolley but my sisters have.  I think they used it to go shopping.  There is a lot to do on International Drive. I'm not sure how far up the trolley goes, but the Grande Vista end is the quieter end.  The new World Chocolate Museum is open and just a little south of GV.


----------



## NboroGirl (Mar 15, 2014)

mjkkb2 said:


> we have a cash reservation for 3 nights early April.  I have booked 1 bedroom and saw Marriott.com has two kinds.  The difference in room description is one has a pantry/storage in the kitchen and the other does not.  So the question is; is the 1bdrm unit with pantry only in specific building, or do multiple buildings have those units?  Would not like to put myself in a situation that extra storage would preclude me from being able to have recently renovated unit.



Every lockoff I've ever been in (whether it was 2BR or 3BR) has had a kitchen pantry.  Are there dedicated 1 BRs at GV?  If so, then maybe these are the ones that don't have a pantry.


----------



## TSPam (Mar 15, 2014)

Hi,
In my experience, some of the units have a pantry with two doors and wire shelves, some have a shelf and some just have a bit of extra space. This area is directly forward as you come in the door just past the kitchen counter.


----------



## Big Matt (Mar 16, 2014)

I just stayed in a 1BR lock off in building 84 and it had the pantry you describe.


----------



## JillC (Mar 17, 2014)

Thank you, NBoroGirl for your information.  I wouldn't mind staying nearby listening to music.  I'm on vacation, not to sit around and read (I can do that at home).  Hoping we get a chance to go places on the trolley.


----------



## mdurette (Apr 7, 2014)

My stay is coming up shortly.

I am paying OOP for two nights in a studio and have a dedicated 2BR for the week.   I received the typical Marriot emails asking for preferences and if I had more ressie's that needed to be linked.  I didn't complete the high/low floor or pool/golf view.   

The have stated they will try to put the studio and 2BR near one another for an easier move.

Now I have a secondary email asking again if I would like to make my choice for high/low or pool/golf.   

Suggestions....we are a family of 3 with an 8YO daughter.   We plan on spending a number of days pools and doing resort activities.


----------



## jme (Apr 7, 2014)

At Grande Vista right now (temp today was 92!!! everybody's loving it and the pools are busy...winter is over!!!)......

We have two villas. 
First is in *bldg 81* (THE bldg of choice for the "ideal pool location"). 
Asked for and got a 3-BR on second floor at the big pool. Got that for my friends who are accompanying us...they wanted a low floor for the easy access to pool and to watch the two 22-yo's and one 4-yo who are with them. Awesome spot for kids!....they have a wonderful pool view and a partial lake view.  

My wife and I wanted to be away from the pool and the noise----more of a serene, quiet location. We asked for and got *bldg 87*....a 2-BR 5th floor villa.  No one has or will mention this building, but for us, it's perfect. 

The view is nice, and it's dead quiet.  We can hear faintly the water fountain feature in the middle of the lake (visible in the pics), and that's kind of nice. We spent a couple of hours on the balcony last night just talking and enjoying a bottle of fine Cabernet, and we loved it. We would want to be back here again.

To be honest, the various views here are all nice. I'm actively walking and driving around trying to find a "bad building" but there's not one from what I've decided.  The villa you should request is entirely dependent on your needs. The only two generalizations I would make are that:  (1) a higher floor is best regardless of building (unless you desire a lower one for a special reason like my friends), and (2), a location near one of the two big pools (across the lake from each other) is mandatory if you have KIDS, in order to enjoy QUICK access to the pool (or even for adults if they hang out at the pool). Otherwise all the buildings have excellent views of something----the lake, a pool, the beautiful golf course, or a combination. 

*Resort Map:*
http://img.vacationclubsurvey.com/images/econfo/Resort_Maps/gv_sitemap.pdf

*Googlemaps aerial view:*
*Bldg 81* is above & immediately adjacent to pool shown at bottom.
*Bldg 87* is at top right, looking inward at lake.
http://goo.gl/maps/9GGtq


*Here is our view from bldg 87, 5th floor*. It might seem remote on the resort map, but it's not. It's easier for us to drive to the pool if we need to, but that's no problem. 








[/URL][/IMG]


*Zoomed a little bit*





[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


*Zoomed a little bit*





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## hangloose (Apr 7, 2014)

Anyone know which buildings have 3 bedrooms?  Any difference in the 3 bedrooms within the various buildings?


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 7, 2014)

pedersenkl said:


> Anyone know which buildings have 3 bedrooms?  Any difference in the 3 bedrooms within the various buildings?



All buildings have 3BR units. The only difference is the ones in 77, 78, 85, and 86 are dedicated 3BR units where the ones in the other buildings are lock off type units. The dedicated 3BR units have five (real) beds total; king, two queen, two queen. Where the lock off types have four beds total; King, two queen, and king in the studio.

I also think the 3BR units are on the ends, but not 100% sure on that.


----------



## hangloose (Apr 7, 2014)

dioxide45 said:


> All buildings have 3BR units. The only difference is the ones in 77, 78, 85, and 86 are dedicated 3BR units where the ones in the other buildings are lock off type units. The dedicated 3BR units have five (real) beds total; king, two queen, two queen. Where the lock off types have four beds total; King, two queen, and king in the studio.
> 
> I also think the 3BR units are on the ends, but not 100% sure on that.




Thank you!!  Great info!  

We grabbed a couple GV 3BR units this summer from II in exchange for a couple GV efficiencies.  Suggest others keep an eye for those, as they are a nice trade up via II by using the 'retrade' option.   While my II codes indicate a 3BR lockoff unit (ZZAO), I'll keep the 4 vs 5 bed difference into consideration given we'll likely be bringing family.  I could see where an extra bed may be nice if I can get them to confirm me into a non-lockoff unit.


----------



## jme (Apr 8, 2014)

dioxide45 said:


> All buildings have 3BR units. The only difference is the ones in 77, 78, 85, and 86 are dedicated 3BR units where the ones in the other buildings are lock off type units. The dedicated 3BR units have five (real) beds total; king, two queen, two queen. Where the lock off types have four beds total; King, two queen, and king in the studio.
> 
> I also think the 3BR units are on the ends, but not 100% sure on that.



Yes, every building has 3-BR units, and end units are indeed 3-BRs, but there are others. They are in the middle of every building, as every building has an elbow shape to it. The middle-bldg 3-BRs have larger porches (like the end-unit ones) which jut out like bay windows, and those appear stacked either as single towers (if bldg has a 90-degree elbow), or as paired towers on both sides of the single elevator shaft (if bldg has a smaller elbow angle to it).  Porch towers are always on the opposite side of each bldg from the entrance and elevator shaft. See photo link below. 

As you may recall, you enter the buildings through one middle breezeway from the parking lot, where the elevator entrance doors are located. 

Looking at the photo, the tops of the porch towers each have a roof that goes higher than the normal roof, and it looks to be 8-sided from the aerial view.....very distinctive, almost like a cupola. (again, see photo link below)  

You'll notice the towers in the middle of every bldg, and also the elevator shafts and entrances on the opposite side from the towers. Each entrance (and elevator) is obviously on the side of the parking lot, and each balcony or porch is always on the other side for the "view".

One of our two units this week, the 3-BR in the middle of building 81, has one of the screened-in porches. From the ground it looks to have 4 "sides" or open-view areas, and offers better peripheral views. 

*Look for the "round-top towers"*
http://goo.gl/maps/0fjkH 



.


----------



## mdurette (Apr 8, 2014)

dioxide45 said:


> 77, 78, 85 and 86 are the buildings with dedicated 2BR and 3BR units.




Are these the only building with dedicated 2BRs?    If so, think my hope of getting something next to a pool has vanished.


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 8, 2014)

mdurette said:


> Are these the only building with dedicated 2BRs?    If so, think my hope of getting something next to a pool has vanished.



Yes, they are. Though there is an exception. There are other somewhat "dedicated" 2BR units in all the buildings. These are the 2BR master side of a 3BR lock off unit. So if it is just the bed situation (king, two queens) you are looking for, you can still possibly get that in a unit next to a pool.


----------



## mdurette (Apr 8, 2014)

dioxide45 said:


> Yes, they are. Though there is an exception. There are other somewhat "dedicated" 2BR units in all the buildings. These are the 2BR master side of a 3BR lock off unit. So if it is just the bed situation (king, two queens) you are looking for, you can still possibly get that in a unit next to a pool.



Thanks - I really don't care what the 2nd BR consists of for beds.   So, guess I'll just put in my pool view request and see what happens!


----------



## DanO (Apr 8, 2014)

Ah, we'll be there in 53 days staying in 3 bedroom as well.:whoopie:


----------



## mjkkb2 (Apr 8, 2014)

*Great info!*

Thanks for all the great information.  I'll get to check it all out in 2 days!


----------



## JPrisco (Apr 9, 2014)

Thanks for this info.  I traded a MHZ studio for a MGV 2BR for Dec and found out it was a dedicated unit TOVI.  These buildings won't work for this trip and I have the E-Plus re-trade, so I just re-traded and got a lock off ZZAA.

Joanne



dioxide45 said:


> 77, 78, 85 and 86 are the buildings with dedicated 2BR and 3BR units.


----------



## jme (Apr 9, 2014)

*Beautiful day here today.....73 degrees, occasional light breeze, just enough to feel.......just perfect. 
Lots of fun and laughter from pools, lots of people out walking.* 







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 9, 2014)

JPrisco said:


> Thanks for this info.  I traded a MHZ studio for a MGV 2BR for Dec and found out it was a dedicated unit TOVI.  These buildings won't work for this trip and I have the E-Plus re-trade, so I just re-traded and got a lock off ZZAA.
> 
> Joanne



Not sure that the retrade was necessary, though it doesn't hurt. We have often been confirmed to a 2BR lock off and requested and received a 2BR dedicated unit. Same the other way around. THey seem to use the 2BRs interchangeably. Perhaps the only issue would be if you were confirmed to a THMV unit which is the 2BR side of a 3BR. They may be more apt to keep you in that unit type for inventory controls.


----------



## NboroGirl (Apr 10, 2014)

AHHHHHhhhhhh, thanks JME for the great pics.  My sister and brother-in-law are there right now using one of our Grande Vista weeks and I am feeling rather jealous now!  (But glad they are having nice weather. )

I tried booking our 3BR (lockoff) villa last year and could ONLY get a dedicated 3BR.  I really wanted a lockoff but none were available so I had to take the dedicated 3BR.  Several months later I called to see if any were available and there was, so I canceled the old reservation and booked a new reservation for a 3BR lockoff, and we DID get the lockoff.  I think it DOES matter what the reservation says. It might not be an issue if there are other units available, but if the week is booked, you may be out of luck if you try to switch at check-in.


----------



## mjkkb2 (Apr 10, 2014)

jme said:


> *Beautiful day here today.....73 degrees, occasional light breeze, just enough to feel.......just perfect.
> Lots of fun and laughter from pools, lots of people out walking.*
> 
> 
> ...



Hey JME, wast the pool pic taken early in the am today?.  Looks like U were directly across from me on the opposite side.
We came down after 10 am and had a hard time getting loungers, it's pretty busy.  Great time for the kids.

Funny thing, looks like we got a 1 bedroom with no pantry- I find it ironic!


----------



## jme (Apr 10, 2014)

mjkkb2 said:


> Hey JME, wast the pool pic taken early in the am today?.  Looks like U were directly across from me on the opposite side.
> We came down after 10 am and had a hard time getting loungers, it's pretty busy.  Great time for the kids.
> 
> Funny thing, looks like we got a 1 bedroom with no pantry- I find it ironic!



That photo was taken Wednesday afternoon, probably about 3-4 pm. My friends are staying in bldg 81 (my unit actually, given to them), just behind us to left. My wife and I are in bldg 87, where we requested. Here til Sunday.

Funny, this time last year we were in your neck of the woods, Williamsburg. We rent our home for Masters Golf Tournament week (Augusta, GA) and go somewhere---this year, here. Loving it. May be back here next year.


----------



## hangloose (Apr 27, 2014)

dioxide45 said:


> ......The dedicated 3BR units have five (real) beds total; king, two queen, two queen. Where the lock off types have four beds total; King, two queen, and king in the studio.
> 
> I also think the 3BR units are on the ends, but not 100% sure on that.




Are you positive on the number and size of the beds in each 3 bedroom?

MVC website indicates King, Queen, and two Twin beds in their picture.   I am not sure whether the general floor plan image below is from the dedicated or lockoff?

https://www.my-vacationclub.com/common/respages/images/resorts/gv/floorplans/floorplan_3br_3ba.gif

Marriott Hotel Website shows the following.

DEDICATED
Bedroom 1: 1 King
Bedroom 2: 2 Queen
Bedroom 3: 2 Double

OR

LOCKOFF
Bedroom 1: 1 King
Bedroom 2: 2 Double
Bedroom 3: 1 King


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 27, 2014)

hangloose said:


> Are you positive on the number and size of the beds in each 3 bedroom?
> 
> MVC website indicates King, Queen, and two Twin beds in their picture.   I am not sure whether the general floop plan image below is from the dedicated or lockoff?
> 
> https://www.my-vacationclub.com/common/respages/images/resorts/gv/floorplans/floorplan_3br_3ba.gif



My wife stayed in one last fall, and looking back at the photos I don't think they are queen beds. Though I don't think they are twins either. I think they may be a full/double. A twin is 39" wide and a full/double is 54". That is only 6" narrower than a queen at 60" wide.

Here are a couple of photos of the third bedroom at Grande Vista. This was a corner lock off 3BR unit. Not sure if the 3BR units in the middle of the buildings or the dedicated ones may be different. The floorplan you linked to looks like a unit that is in the middle of the building and is a lock off.



MGV146 by dioxide45, on Flickr



MGV143 by dioxide45, on Flickr

Here is a link to a photo of the third bedroom of a 3BR lock off at Ocean Pointe, courtesy of dougp26364. I believe these are true twins and they seem much narrower than those at Grande Vista.

http://dougp26364.smugmug.com/Travel/TImeshare/Ocean-Pointe-December-2013/35137665_LfNZVj#!i=2950817005&k=Lt6scm5&lb=1&s=A


----------



## hangloose (Apr 27, 2014)

dioxide45 said:


> My wife stayed in one last fall, and looking back at the photos I don't think they are queen beds. Though I don't think they are twins either. I think they may be a full/double. A twin is 39" wide and a full/double is 54". That is only 6" narrower than a queen at 60" wide.
> 
> Here are a couple of photos of the third bedroom at Grande Vista. This was a corner lock off 3BR unit. Not sure if the 3BR units in the middle of the buildings or the dedicated ones may be different. The floorplan you linked to looks like a unit that is in the middle of the building and is a lock off.
> 
> ...



Thanks! Pictures are very helpful.  

I also checked my II confirmation certificate...and it shows the following.  

Sleeping Accommodations
Living Area
1 Pull Out Sofa(s)(Queen)
Bedroom 1
1 King Size Bed
Bedroom 2
2 Queen Size Bed
Bedroom 3
1 King Size Bed
1 Pull Out Sofa(s)(Queen)

I guess I'll call MGV once it gets closer to confirm on bed size.  Seems there may be multiple different options or some misinformation floating around.


----------



## mdurette (Apr 28, 2014)

We just got back from our time at MGV.    An II exchange into a 2BR TOVI which should have been a dedicated 2BR.    But, we had 2 nights OOP in a studio and my main "request" was they make the transition from the studio to 2BR as seamless as possible.    My secondary request was that we wanted to be in the center of it all, as this was a family resort vacation for us and I didn't want to be away from the pools, activities, etc.

What they ended up doing was giving us the studio section of a 2BR lockoff.   When it was time to go from studio to 2BR they just opened the inside door.  (after 5pm once the 1BR side was cleaned).   Worked out great, we didn't have to repack and store food between check-out and check-in.

We ended up in building 81.  Which for the request I made was great.   Close to everything.   BUT....I will say it was noisy at night.   The pools were busy until 11 and when they did a movie by the pool - that was very loud and started at 9pm.    I also don't believe the units in this building were recently refurbished - but they were still in very good condition.

Since it was mentioned in an earlier post about a pantry or no pantry in a studio.  We didn't have a pantry in either the studio or the 1BR side and I missed it!   I hate clutter on the counter.


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Apr 28, 2014)

mdurette said:


> We just got back from our time at MGV.    An II exchange into a 2BR TOVI which should have been a dedicated 2BR.    But, we had 2 nights OOP in a studio and my main "request" was they make the transition from the studio to 2BR as seamless as possible.    My secondary request was that we wanted to be in the center of it all, as this was a family resort vacation for us and I didn't want to be away from the pools, activities, etc.
> 
> What they ended up doing was giving us the studio section of a 2BR lockoff.   When it was time to go from studio to 2BR they just opened the inside door.  (after 5pm once the 1BR side was cleaned).   Worked out great, we didn't have to repack and store food between check-out and check-in.
> 
> ...







Did you have 2 nights in the studio and the remaining 5 nights in a 2 bedroom, or did you rent (or DC Points) 2 nights in a studio and did an exchanged week into a two bedroom for an entire week?





.


----------



## mdurette (Apr 28, 2014)

TheTimeTraveler said:


> Did you have 2 nights in the studio and the remaining 5 nights in a 2 bedroom, or did you rent (or DC Points) 2 nights in a studio and did an exchanged week into a two bedroom for an entire week?
> .




I had an II exchange for a dedicated 2BR from April 19-26.   But, we arrived on April 17th, so I paid for 2 studio nights via Marriott direct.

In the end, they gave me a 2BR lockoff.    The studio portion for the 1st 2 nights and then I opened the internal door for the II exchange for the following 7.


----------

